# How to Make Micarta Knife Handle Material



## Alex (17/10/14)

In this video, knife maker Walter Sorrells shows how to make a micarta-like knife handle material. Why make micarta when you can buy it already made? Because -- as this video demonstrates -- micarta is a very versatile material that can be uniquely tailored to your knife designs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Good use for old jeans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Good use for old jeans



Just imagine machining a Reo out of "Levi's"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Alex said:


> Just imagine machining a Reo out of "Levi's"



Especially a funky door - don't know if you've seen "Toxic Green" with black micarta yet?

2 examples

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

That looks incredible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

